# Router as a jointer



## petersenj20 (Aug 6, 2006)

I made a jointer fence for my router table and now that I have learned to use it properly I have a question. So far all I have done is 3/4" material with a 1" long straight bit. It works well. I was wondering if I could do the same on thicker material say the 2" side of a 2x4 with a longer straight bit like this one.

 

Would this be too much material?


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Sure you could, but if your router has a 1/2" collet you would be better off with a 1/2" shank.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Petersen

I also have the same bit and they do work well when using a template and a brass guide in the router table base plate but the blank must be cut with in 1/8" of the right size...your asking the bit to do alot of work and it should be running at high speed...24,ooo rpm. to help take the load off the bit...go so and easy..they also work well to joint the face of the stock just a note use a top guard for this tall bit..if you are not using the fence...


===========




petersenj20 said:


> I made a jointer fence for my router table and now that I have learned to use it properly I have a question. So far all I have done is 3/4" material with a 1" long straight bit. It works well. I was wondering if I could do the same on thicker material say the 2" side of a 2x4 with a longer straight bit like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Would this be too much material?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I think that you are expecting a lot from a 1/4" shank cutter flexing could be a real problem. Very light cuts would be the way to go.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Yes, go with 1/2" shanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

I have never had one flex (1/4" shaft router bit) I have broke some 

They are made with high end steel the norm 125,000 to 170,000 psi. it takes tons of to bend one, and than they add the carb.blade to the side of the shaft and that puts it out of site...it will break b/4 it bends...but if you don't feel safe using one than by all-means use a 1/2" SHANK one....


======


----------



## petersenj20 (Aug 6, 2006)

I hadn't really thought about the 1/4" shank being a problem. I do have a router that can accept 1/4 or 1/2" so won't be a problem. That was the first example I found so I posted it. I was more worried about the thing flexing at high speed and making an uneven plane.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

petersenj20 said:


> I hadn't really thought about the 1/4" shank being a problem. I do have a router that can accept 1/4 or 1/2" so won't be a problem. That was the first example I found so I posted it. I was more worried about the thing flexing at high speed and making an uneven plane.


I think it's common knowledge that a 1/2" shaft router bit is better than a 1/4" shafted one.

The larger shaft increases smoothness; less vibration.

There are other reasons...

Bob, of Bob & Rick, has mentioned benefits of a 1/2" shaft a few times in their shows.

IMHO, if you have a choice and can use a 1/2" shafted bit, USE IT...

There are times where you may not be able to get a certain bit with a 1/2" shaft... then, by all means, use what you can get to do the job.

I prefer 1/2" shafts and will use them over a 1/4" one whenever I can.

Just my humble opinion... ... to each his own...


----------



## Svideo (Nov 25, 2006)

*Shop build router Jointer*

I bought a Shop Notes today (Tools and Jigs) that has plans for a router based jointer in the back of the magazine. There are some building notes that they have on there web site too.

You can find it on shopnotes web site search for Router Jointer.

I bought the hardware today to start mine.


----------



## petersenj20 (Aug 6, 2006)

I actually have a jointer fence I built that works well, but only for stock thinner than 3/4" as that is the longest cutter length bit I have. Which ShopNotes, the new one(96)? I haven't seen it yet, but the website says it has a tablesaw jointer.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Svideo said:


> I bought a Shop Notes today (Tools and Jigs) that has plans for a router based jointer in the back of the magazine. There are some building notes that they have on there web site too.
> 
> You can find it on shopnotes web site search for Router Jointer.
> 
> I bought the hardware today to start mine.


I have that Tool and Jig issue. That' kind of a cool router jointer. A lot to the plan. Let us know how it works!

Corey


----------



## petersenj20 (Aug 6, 2006)

Good Lord. Are you talking about the jointer from Shopnotes #80? That is a little involved for an FNG as myself. My little jointer fence works well. Maybe after I get a little practice.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj, I don't know about the dictionary definitions of BEND and FLEX, but in my book when something bends, it remains so, whereas when something FLEXES, it returns to it's original shape when the pressure is removed. Wouldn't it be boring if you and me agreed on everything?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

"Wouldn't it be boring if you and me agreed on everything?"

Yes it would be 

We would all drive Fords and all the other Mfg. would go out of business if all agreed.

It sure would be nice if we got more members to add what they think as-well now that we have 13,000 members we should have more input...  that's why they call it a FORUM ...


=========


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> We would all drive Fords and all the other Mfg. would go out of business if all agreed.
> 
> ...



Fords??? You did mean Chevy's didn't you Bj?   

There, now only 12,999 left


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey Bj., can you imagine if only 10% of members posted every day and if only 10% of those asked questions you would need a few more experts to help you answer them all!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Maybe that's Mark had in mine when he made you Forum Contributer   with the help of the members in the vote....

2 heads are always better than one , and because you live down under you would be on when I'm off   TIME THING  

==========



harrysin said:


> Hey Bj., can you imagine if only 10% of members posted every day and if only 10% of those asked questions you would need a few more experts to help you answer them all!


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Are we still talking about "Router as a jointer"?


----------

